# Mature content being uploaded as general



## Sariku Nezume (Jun 16, 2017)

This happens way too often. I check the latest submissions with the sfw filter on, and there are a couple of pictures that should have been marked as mature or adult. It kind of defeats the purpose of the sfw filter. I am not sure what to do. I personally don't care for certain types of mature content and I am not comfortable with the amount of users that do not use the content ratings.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 16, 2017)

When you see content being rated incorrectly, the best thing you can do is file a Trouble Ticket under the "Inappropriate Classification" category, so the submission can be reviewed and if necessary have its rating corrected by staff.


----------



## Sariku Nezume (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow, that is a confusing reporting system.... I honestly have no clue what to do after selecting the category.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 16, 2017)

For illustration purposes, let's pretend this submission should actually be rated adult. You'd write your ticket something like this:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/18797655/ by https://www.furaffinity.net/user/quotingmungo/ should be rated Adult instead of General because of sexual activity


----------



## BoxOrphan (Jul 16, 2017)

...Why are we trying to fix this retroactively? I just signed up today and I noticed that I keep seeing Adult Audience content listed as General Audience. I shouldn't be seeing any Adult Audience content at all with my settings. "Submit a ticket, then we'll fix the submissions one by one". What, long after the damage is already done? How about prevent this from happening by issuing warnings to the uploaders? Shouldn't the uploader make sure they check the maturity rating of every submission before uploading?

The rules on this site seem pretty strong. If that's the case, what's wrong with penalizing people for uploading porn as "General Audience"? I don't know too many sites that wouldn't take something like that seriously. Do we not take it seriously here? And if that's the case, is it because we are used to porn being uploaded here?

Every time I refresh the home page there is another Adult Audience piece uploaded as General, featured at the top of the site. I have Mature and Adult turned off. Oddly enough, when I went to browse the "Bondage" selection with these settings just to compare, I found nothing inappropriate on the first page. Certainly not the genitals I saw on the home page...


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 16, 2017)

On one side, I think you're overreacting a bit over the whole thing (misguided submissions are common for FA, and sending a ticket is more than enough in majority of situations), though on the other, the guy behind the submission is in the wrong here, and I don't appreciate his tendency to hide behind the blocklist instead of offering good arguments against established AUP. That said, next time just send a ticket, you'll save some nerves and time c:


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2017)

Sometimes mistakes happen, the submitter just forgot to assign a label to it (the default setting is General).  It's okay to kindly comment the submitter what the correct label should be and that they should fix it, but you SHOULD ALSO file a Trouble Ticket about it to site staff so THEY can check up (and enforce) that the submitter actually does so.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2017)

BoxOrphan said:


> Shouldn't the uploader make sure they check the maturity rating of every submission before uploading?


They should, but sometimes people forget, or misclick, or don't know what makes content General/Mature/Adult on FA since all sites have slightly different guidelines. In most cases, there is no malicious intent.



BoxOrphan said:


> The rules on this site seem pretty strong. If that's the case, what's wrong with penalizing people for uploading porn as "General Audience"?


Users are contacted if/when staff need to make changes to their submission information. If they persistently break rules, they will be suspended. This is covered at the bottom of our AUP document. It still requires misrated submissions to be handled one by one (or at least account by account), however.

Also keep in mind the content on the home page is the very most recently uploaded content. Often, art submissions stay no longer on the front page than maybe a minute or two. The browse page for a particular submission category will cover a larger timespan, meaning artists have had more time to correct any accidental misratings and staff may have had time to see and address tickets about any deliberately misrated images.


----------



## BoxOrphan (Jul 16, 2017)

I posted a screenshot in this thread of a conversation I had with one of the uploaders who had posted sexually-explicit content that had shown up on the home page and listed it as "general". The screenshot was deleted and I was giving a warning for public harassment-- which, sure, I'll accept the warning. Anyway, it was a close-up of nothing but a woman's butt with an explicit focus on the crotch. No real underwear, just a skin-tight pink "covering" on only the crotch area. She and two others claimed that because there was no skin in that exact spot and there wasn't a crevice, that it could be listed as "general". It was soft-core porn, specifically drawn for arousal. They were pretty rude and adamant about it.

It was clear to me that they weren't trying to be decent people and that they were defending their right to not tag, saying that it wasn't a big deal and "if I didn't like it, I shouldn't have clicked it". It was on the home page-- I didn't have to click it. I shouldn't have seen it at all with my settings set to General only. I have gotten a bad first impression about the attitude of the uploaders on this site. I'm not sure how much I want to visit FA if I'm going to be seeing surprise porn at every turn. I should be able to browse with other people in my house.

This upload wasn't as bad as the first one I saw, the one right before that. That one had a completely-nude male m*********** and e********** in front view.

I'll send a ticket next time, but I'm beginning to wonder if it might be futile, like fighting spam bots on an MMO-- except the MMO at least censors the explicit content.


----------



## Ketren (Jul 17, 2017)

It's definitely a problem seeing porn where you expect none- but not a catastrophe, to my mind. And to some users, simply a man's bare, muscled chest could be considered "porn"- not to mention outsized tummies, which are definitely a thing among furs.

I'm just wondering- is the accepted definition of porn specifically to do with genitals and breasts?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 17, 2017)

Ketren said:


> I'm just wondering- is the accepted definition of porn specifically to do with genitals and breasts?


You'll find an outline of what FA considers General/Mature/Adult in Section 1.1 of our Acceptable Upload Policy.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 17, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> You'll find an outline of what FA considers General/Mature/Adult in Section 1.1 of our Acceptable Upload Policy.



Well who would have thought to look at the policies when having a policy question... really now.


----------



## Ketren (Jul 17, 2017)

That's not what I mean, begging your pardon. Rules can change over time. What I mean is, "What arouses you, that you know you shouldn't look at?" or "What do members of the FA community consider porn?"


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 17, 2017)

To be honest the definition of Porn is a content that is obscene or likely to cause offence to its viewer.

Since no two viewers share exactly the same viewpoint, the definition of porn in the context of FA is a vague one.


----------



## BoxOrphan (Jul 17, 2017)

Porn is something that is drawn specifically to be arousing. Softcore porn has no obscene actions except poses and includes _some_ level of clothing being worn; but it doesn't usually have much clothing and doesn't necessarily leave anything to the imagination. Softcore porn is still obscene and potentially offensive. Hardcore porn doesn't follow those guidelines, showing whatever obscene thing it very well pleases.

I am not against porn. I am against completely-public porn. FA isn't family-friendly and probably won't be until they strongly push penalties on uploading porn as "General Audience"-- hardcore or soft.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 17, 2017)

BoxOrphan said:


> Porn is something that is drawn specifically to be arousing. Softcore porn has no obscene actions except poses and includes _some_ level of clothing being worn; but it doesn't usually have much clothing and doesn't necessarily leave anything to the imagination. Softcore porn is still obscene and potentially offensive. Hardcore porn doesn't follow those guidelines, showing whatever obscene thing it very well pleases.
> 
> I am not against porn. I am against completely-public porn. FA isn't family-friendly and probably won't be until they strongly push penalties on uploading porn as "General Audience"-- hardcore or soft.



The rules are enforced by staff on images which they see, or which are reported to staff via trouble ticket.


----------



## FellTheScarfDragon (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm always confused as to how many people don't put a filter, I mean, you HAVE to click one before submitting, so it's not like they just forgot to change it or something. They actively chose SFW when it clearly isn't. I also see a lot of sexual acts that don't get put under a filter "because no bits are showing". But it's still sex. 

Hopefully something can be figured out that will prevent it, but for now I'll file a ticket if I see one


----------



## BoxOrphan (Jul 19, 2017)

FellTheScarfDragon said:


> I also see a lot of sexual acts that don't get put under a filter "because no bits are showing". But it's still sex.



I feel like we live in an age where things mean whatever anyone wants them to mean. "Porn" has a specific definition, and it is not just defined as "showing genitals for sexual reasons".


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 19, 2017)

Sometimes people upload it as general to be malicious. Most often, it's because they made a mistake and clicked the wrong one. There's no simple way to fix it for most people, and we try to do our damnedest to remind people to keep their content appropriately rated. Trolls or those who intentionally disrespect the rules may find their gallery on the receiving end of a nuke.


----------



## Uluri (Jul 20, 2017)

AH, when I find art content rated inappropriately, I note the artist first about it. in a lot of cases they miss clicked. In some cases, they're from another country/ art site with different censorship rules and don't quite adjust right off the bat. I know I've accidentally clicked the General Content tag myself because I don't draw Mature ratings too often, and I have been really thankful to those who have sent me notes to correct it. 

I'd send trouble tickets in only if the person is posting nsfw content purposefully not complying to the rating policy. It saves the artists and admins some trouble if it was only a misunderstanding to begin with.

Generally, I browse FA in SFW mode with little to no problems besides the random troll posting real nudes maybe once every two months. To be completely honest, I'm more afraid to browse DA's front page in sfw mode than FA. This place is pretty good on content handling in my opinion.


----------



## modfox (Jul 20, 2017)

some people dont give a shit about people who look at there FA at school


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jul 20, 2017)

OP is old, I know but I wanted to throw this in here.

This thread is more about how the damage already is done when people left and right post Adult art without putting it in the right category(or forgetting, misclicking or whatever people want to call it).
Less about what should be considered porn and what shouldn't. A character showing nudity is obviously not something that is considered SFW in most work places. It does appear like it might happen just a bit too often on this site that adult art fall between this "SFW" filter.

If there is a SFW function on the site it should also work as one, when it doesn't work as one people shouldn't need to rely as heavily on the "Submit a report ticket". Personally I don't have the troubles as some people have with the function, but if I'd for some reason need to use it I'd obviously want it to work as intended.

Not saying this is as clear as day as most of you have a valid point, but putting the responsibility a bit more on the user would get results one way or another. Right now it's just the tickets or private notes or comments from the users that rectify a problem that might've occurred, but if people actually would get a warning on their account that would stick for at least a few months I'm rather certain uploaders would also just take a bit more care when posting. As long as no one get punished for a mistake right after it happened and the ability to learn and not get permanent consequences for an honest mistake it would at the very least improve things in the longer run.

In theory people could get a flag or warning on their account that only they can see in their user panel or when uploading that could last for a few month, and if they acquire more than 3 on their account at once it could be locked for use for x amount of time.
Something like this would just be one way to do it. But yes I do realize this will not fix the problem, it's just a way to reduce it. 

Not stepping on anyone's toes that might've made this mistake or want to watch their glorious adult art, just trying to be fair here. People are sensitive both ways, but being too kind on people who make this mistake I don't think will help anyone.

Maybe consider adding a dick-bot or something lel


----------



## drawain (Jul 20, 2017)

To be honest I'm heavily annoyed by this. So many complain about how the fandom is viewed. How canyou bitch about that or be surprised in the slightest, when you look at what furries find completely fine to show to their family/bystanding co-workers/classmates according to how they rate!?

I joined the site with giving a wrong birthdate, later got caught when I was 17. They did not only remove the adult but also the mature filter. Mind you, here in Germany I am allowed at 16 to join life drawing classes. But OH NOES artistic nudity is too much for 17 year olds! (I don't mourn about the adult filter, it was right to turn it off for me, and I didn't care enough about it to get it unlocked again even tho I'm 22 now.)

Then FA proceeds to dump my front page with obvious fetish art, that may lack genitals but is still obviously for people to jack off to. And even if it is not, don't tell me you would show your parents a front page full of unbirthing, fatties sitting on whole planets, stomping, giant feet, etc just because it lacks the genitals.
Not to mention the actually adult rated art with bright red border that I still sometimes am able to see because of the site being buggy.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2017)

Redlinelies said:


> Right now it's just the tickets or private notes or comments from the users that rectify a problem that might've occurred, but if people actually would get a warning on their account that would stick for at least a few months I'm rather certain uploaders would also just take a bit more care when posting. As long as no one get punished for a mistake right after it happened and the ability to learn and not get permanent consequences for an honest mistake it would at the very least improve things in the longer run.


This was already addressed:


quoting_mungo said:


> Users are contacted if/when staff need to make changes to their submission information. If they persistently break rules, they will be suspended. This is covered at the bottom of our AUP document.


Section 7 of the AUP covers the penalties issued when any rule is broken, including misrated content.


----------

